# No symptoms yet and first scan not until next week - worried



## sarah76894 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi
I am 6 weeks 4 days pregnant after FET. I have been in constant worry ever since I got the positive and my clinic has done 4 beta HCG bloods all of which have been good. The latest one was 45,974, this was 4 days ago. They have told me to relax until the scan. 5 days prior to that it was 13,176 so I am a little concerned that it didnt double every 2 days like it had been doing. I had calculated it should be about 52,000.

My concern is that I still have no symptoms and even my sore boobs are getting less sore every day. (I did put it down to all the extra progesterone anyway, but concerned that they are less tender) I have no sickness or nausea and have to keep reminding myself that I am pregnant.

I am so worried that the scan will reveal bad news. Surely with high HCG levels I should get symptoms. 

Is there less chance of things going wrong with high numbers?

Would appreciate any advice

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nausea and vomiting usually starts around the six week mark, however, this does vary from person to person.  It is caused by the hormones supporting the pregnancy until the placenta has developed sufficiently to take over at around 12 weeks therefore the nausea tends to subside around this time. Some women dont get any!

Emilycaitlin and i are not fertility nurses or work in epu so cant comment on blood levels..

Jan


----------

